# Ovarian Cysts



## Sdove (Jan 13, 2002)

HI, I went to my gyn cuz of left side pain. I have had it before but it is so much worse. I had had my left ovary out 4 yrs ago so thought maybe it had something to do with that. He didn't think so cuz he did a lap. So he did an ultrasound and I have several cysts on my right ovary and some on my cervix. He wants to keep a watch on my ovary. I know they have been there since April or longer because they were on the CT. Has anyone had these and did they go away or did you have surgery? Thanks.Snowdove


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I've had them. They first found mine when I was 17 but they kept an eye on it and it seems to come and go depending on where in my cycle I am. I've never had them on my cervix though so not sure if it's the same thing as what you have. Good luck. I hope they go away on their own like mine!


----------



## Sdove (Jan 13, 2002)

Hello Amy, Thank you for your responding to my post. I was just wondering you know. I am sure it isn't anything. Guess I was just surprised he wanted to see me back. Might be because he had taken out my other ovary 4 yrs ago. Hope your are feeling ok and your IBS isn't to bad. I have IBS C . Take care, Polly


----------



## 17460 (Dec 31, 2005)

I was diagnosed with polycystic ovary syndrome (meaning lost of cysts on my ovaries)in 2005. I went in because I had pain on the lower left that wouldn't go away after about a month and they found lots of cysts (I haven't had them on my cervix, though!). It seems like they come and go because a second ultrasonic about 6 months later didn't show as many present. Just FYI, you may want to ask for tests to see if you have PCOS because it can affect your heart, etc if not treated.


----------



## Sdove (Jan 13, 2002)

Hello, Thank you for responding to my post. I have done a little research and I have wondered about that too. As far as I could tell from the ultrasound he showed me there were 2 cysts and to me they looked large. I am not sure though since I don't know how to read an ultrsound. I go back next month and I want to talk to him more about it.I appreciate your help. I noticed my periods have been very irregular but I thought it was because he took my left ovary out a few yrs ago. But maybe it was something else too. I hope you are feeling better. Do you your periods effect IBS. I know mine is worse certain times of the month. Thanks, Snodove


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

I had a ovarian cyst removed quite a few years ago, it was the size of a orange!And yes my ibs is at its worst around my period and when i ovulate, very bad pain.


----------



## Sdove (Jan 13, 2002)

Hi, Mine too. Seems lately it has gotten a lot worse and I am not sure why. I get so tired of tests and test and xrays and ect ect but know that is the only way they may find out what is going on. I had my left ovary out because of a tumor. The doctor was surprised because he never felt it in the exam but he took pictures and showed me.It was large but not as large as yours. Wow. that is big. I hope you are doing better now. Sometimes I wonder if I would be better if they just took it all out and then I might regret it but I am 48 and don't want anymore kids. Thank you for answer my post.snodove


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I had 2 cysts on my left ovary which caused my ovary to hurt and also when it got pressed on some of the fluid would leak out and that seemed to upset my IBS something terrible (and also made me feel nauseaus). But like I said, nothing ever came of them. I think they still come and go. As for irregular periods I've never been regular. Anything from 26 days to 38! Kinda frustrating.And yep, my IBS gets terrible round that time of the month. For 10 days leading up to it I feel all dodgy in the tum, a few days before the D starts and I generally feel wrong in the belly (and have D) until it's over. Then it all happens again a week later when I start ovulating (I ovulate early). Sigh, kinda thinking bring on menopause!!!


----------



## Sdove (Jan 13, 2002)

Hi Screamer, You sound like me but I have C. I get alot worse before my period. Then it eases up a little then starts back up again later. I was thinking that too bring on menopause. I have been in premenopause now since I was about 36. Over ten yrs. Enough already lol There for awhile my IBS got better and I was glad but now it is worse as it has ever been. Not sure why if that is what is hurting me so much. So we will wait and see I guess. I am thankful my doctor is trying to find things out. Tests xrays geez gets tiresome but it is the only way I know to get to the end results. I hope you are feeling better today. Thank you again for your help. Snodove


----------



## 20237 (Aug 2, 2006)

my ex wife had ovarian cyst- its was about 5cm in size and the first doc said that it was ok, no need for surgery. he have her medication and thats it.she was ok for a while then started having pain again, a more acute pain and she was very much sick with it. we found her a gynaecology and obs. clinic where she got diagnosed as having a slightly bigger cyst and was immediately registered for surgery.she was way much better after her surgery and was having her periods normally again and no pains. i could insert the link here for your help. gynaecology&obstetrics clinic


----------



## Sdove (Jan 13, 2002)

jaredblak, I just saw your message. Thank you so much for you replay and the link. I appreciate your help. Snowdove


----------



## buttmunch (Dec 17, 2002)

I had ovarian cysts on both left & right ovaries. About a couple of months later, the right ovarian cyst grew to the size of the chicken egg. Apparently, Ortho-Tri-Cyclen was not helping. So, the gyn. put me on Yasmin & said to let it burst on its own. It did, but with incredible pain! I am now still on Yasmin to prevent anymore cysts. When I had cysts, I felt like I was pregnant and my belly grew! I had morning sickness and felt like something was poking inside of me on my right side. They say that having ovarian cysts is like going through a pregnancy.


----------



## Sdove (Jan 13, 2002)

Hi, Thank you for answering my reply. Wow, I can imagine how that hurt alot. I can relate to feeling like your were preg. I had like that sick feeling alot. It seems better now so we will see what is going on when I get an ultrasound this month. I am glad you are keeping them from coming back. Take care and thanks again, Snodove


----------



## 16698 (Aug 9, 2006)

HI TO EVERYBODY ...I was wondering what type of cists u lady have ??Mine is a DERMOID ... the gyno. told me that:being on the birthcontrol pill TRICYCLEN helps keep it small ... however I wonder how many years we can be on the pill without problems ??THANKS


----------



## 16001 (Aug 15, 2006)

You can't get cysts on your uterus from PCOS. It's specific to your ovaries. I would keep bugging the doctor to do some more tests. Ovarian cysts with or without PCOS is fairly common, but not on the uterus.Mine gets worse around my period too. Usually on the first day of it I have to stay home, the pain is unbearable between the two. Seeing as how I have PCOS I only get a period once in a while so I don't have to skip work too often. Now that I am pregnant I have to more though.


----------

